# Tool



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

I prefer Columbia over anything


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool story....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

True story


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes its true. They make damn good coffee.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes its true. They make damn good coffee.


And jackets.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hey is that Moore Valdez?


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

Pro ****


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Good shoes too!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

youbitchaaa


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

good everything ..haaaaa


----------

